# squrill trapping



## spank (Feb 4, 2007)

anybody trap squrills if so can you give me a few tips


----------



## LAtrapper (Feb 5, 2007)

a number one jumper or a coil spring with peanut butter on the pan... nail the ring to a tree. Hard to beat.

But in your case, since i know you can only use live traps, just find an area with them and put something in the trap (birdseed, corn, peanut butter)


----------



## spank (Feb 4, 2007)

ok man :beer:


----------



## Wld Fowl (May 29, 2006)

Rat trap on the side of tree with peanutbutter on the pan. Works every time.
Ryan


----------

